# Comparison of Chinese DIYs



## liukaipeng (Aug 7, 2008)

I originally post this in this thread. After I finished it, I realize it should be a new thread. So here it is.

This is a comparison of all Chinese DIYs, from a Chinese cuber's point of view. Chinese DIYs are cheap in China and their cost performance is much better than the Rubik's (Rubik's is much more expensive in China), thus most cubers in China prefer Chinese DIYs.

Types and their Chinese names:
=======================
Type A: GuoJia
Type A mode 3: GuoJia QuanFengBi
Type A II: GuoJia 2
Type B: GuoYi (made by ShengEn)
Type C: GuoBing (Rubik's DIY replica)
Type D: GuoYou (made by YongJun, a.k.a. YUGA)
Type E: DianSheng (made by DianSheng)
Type F: GuoYi BanFengBi (made by ShengEn)

(Originally posted by Cubismo.eu) 

Explanation:
=======================
Guo: country, native
Jia, Yi, Bing: order, same as A, B, C
You: good (not so good; they name it themselves) 
QuanFengBi: fully closed
BanFengBi: partially closed

Comparison:
=======================
Type A/C is the mainstream cube in China.

Even in China, most cubers have no idea about where Type A/C come from. Only those cube sellers know where the producers is and they keep it as a secret for the reason of ... Aha, you know it, don't you

Type A have got a very good quality. However, due to its heavy weight and bad cutting-conner, it is considered to be a beginner's cube. I personally use Type A in practice, but I won't use it in competition.

Type A mode 3 is very good at cutting-conner. But its plastic is not very good and the centre piece is a little bigger, thus makes it don't turn very well.

Type A-II is the first Chinese DIY with a logo. It is a preliminary product just like Type A mode 1/2. I personally appreciate the design. However, as I say, it's a preliminary product, and it has so many flaws to be fixed.

Type C is in fact not a imitation but a duplica of the Rubik's DIY. They use the same model (in fact, Type C use one of the Rubik's models, you know, Rubik have several models), only differ in springs/screws. However, Type C has made some improvement according to Rubik. And it develop more colors also. At first, Rubik's DIY only have a black color, and black plastic is always worse than white one. So, IMO,Type C is better than Rubik's DIY to some extent.

Type D is much cheaper than A/C in China, in fact, less than half the price of A/C, because it's not made of ABS but some kind of bad-quality plastic and its core is terribly bad. However, due to its high cost performance, it is a suitable cube for beginners.

Type E is never considered to be a speed cube.

Type F is the new product of ShengEn. Type B sucks, Type F succeeds.


----------



## patrick (Aug 7, 2008)

we can do retail and wholesale from China to all over the world. if anybody need high quality cubes(TYPE A C D), please be kindly contact with us. we will quote the best price for you. 
mail: [email protected] cell +86.139.518.58.639 we will reply your msg in first time.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 7, 2008)

liukaipeng said:


> Type D is much cheaper than A/C in China, in fact, less than half the price of A/C, because it's not made of ABS but some kind of bad-quality plastic and its core is terribly bad. However, due to its high cost performance, *it is a suitable cube for beginners.*



Hahahahahhaa.

Type D has turned out to be pretty much the best out of all of the Chinese DIYs.


----------



## Statical (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea one of the cheapest turned out even better than more expensive ones like Type F?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 7, 2008)

> Type E is never considered to be a speed cube.


Here's a 11.15 second solve with a DianSheng cube.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 7, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> > Type E is never considered to be a speed cube.
> 
> 
> Here's a 11.15 second solve with a DianSheng cube.


Yes, I heard that the cube right out of the box is horrible. Then if you lubricate it with silicone, it makes a HUGE difference. I think it's also even better if you replace it with a Type A core.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 7, 2008)

hmm, I have a question(still new to the cubing world,really sry for asking such stupid question)....so does all these DIY's cube u guys r talking about, are they from rubik's? or what brand is it? and is there any other way to get them rather than online buying? I am from malaysia, I not sure if there are any of these cubes for sale.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 7, 2008)

Neutrals01 said:


> hmm, I have a question(still new to the cubing world,really sry for asking such stupid question)....so does all these DIY's cube u guys r talking about, are they from rubik's? or what brand is it? and is there any other way to get them rather than online buying? I am from malaysia, I not sure if there are any of these cubes for sale.





Read the first post...Different DIY's are made from different companies.

And you could probably buy them from other cubers at a competition.


----------



## liukaipeng (Aug 8, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> liukaipeng said:
> 
> 
> > Type D is much cheaper than A/C in China, in fact, less than half the price of A/C, because it's not made of ABS but some kind of bad-quality plastic and its core is terribly bad. However, due to its high cost performance, *it is a suitable cube for beginners.*
> ...



I myself have a Type D (white), and its plastic make me feel horrible. Of cause, you must substitute the core first, and maybe along with screws. 
The conner-cutting is not so good, also.

I've said this comparison is from a Chinese cuber's point of view, and most chinese cuber would agree with my opinion about Type D. I'm really confused by the highly-evaluated state of Type D. IMO, only those who sell cubes may make such a review.


----------



## liukaipeng (Aug 8, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> > Type E is never considered to be a speed cube.
> 
> 
> Here's a 11.15 second solve with a DianSheng cube.




The time never depends on the cube, but the cuber


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 8, 2008)

liukaipeng said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > > Type E is never considered to be a speed cube.
> ...



But a good cube helps out alot.

I say when it comes to getting a good cube is mostly luck. When you buy a certain type you know what its going to do and what its good at. But sometimes the cubes suck terribly or is extremely good.


----------



## liukaipeng (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, that's it. If you've got such a type D, could you feel some obvious difference of the plastic between the Type A/C and the Type D? For example, with the white ones, the type D's plastic is not as "bright" as type A/C's. IMO, although they claim so, the cube is not made of ABS.

BTW, the sellers could get these cubes from the producer for about 1 dollar each.

As you've read, I'm not a cube seller(the sellers won't tell you the truth), so I've got no idea about where type A/C come from.



Kubismo said:


> liukaipeng said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 9, 2008)

Hint: yjtoy works with type a.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 10, 2008)

yes, go and ask them.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Aug 11, 2008)

OK Im confused, is ABS plastic better or worse? Also, is kubismo planning on getting the better quality of type d/yuga to sell in their newly forming shop?


----------



## Cuber2112 (Aug 11, 2008)

O man o man, this sounds like an awesome shop. I cant wait till it opens! Im going to order a bunch of crap when it opens. It would be really depressing if things dont work out.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 12, 2008)

> I've said this comparison is from a Chinese cuber's point of view, and most chinese cuber would agree with my opinion about Type D. I'm really confused by the highly-evaluated state of Type D. IMO, only those who sell cubes may make such a review.



I wonder what do Chinese cubers think of me beating them by a wide margin with a type D? Koreans don't count.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 3, 2008)

How far along is your store site? I may be ordering a bunch of cubes soon and if your site is finished or will be within maybe a couple of weeks, I will probably wait.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 4, 2008)

liukaipeng said:


> I
> Type A/C is the mainstream cube in China.
> 
> Even in China, most cubers have no idea about where Type A/C come from. Only those cube sellers know where the producers is and they keep it as a secret for the reason of ... Aha, you know it, don't you
> ...



Is type C one of the better models of Rubik's DIY or worse?
Also why is A considered a "beginner cube"? It's great at corner cutting and isn't heavy.

By type A/C is the mainstream cube in China, do you mean that it is a hybrid? if so, what is the formula?


----------



## patrick (Nov 18, 2009)

Even Type-a have generation V now. 
such many of different kinds of speed cube come from China


----------



## senopath (Nov 18, 2009)

I love this thread..
I have type D only n can't compare to another ones..

Ok, so, what type of cube that has small potension for lock.up..


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 18, 2009)

liukaipeng said:


> Type A: GuoJia
> Type B: GuoYi (made by ShengEn)
> Type C: GuoBing (Rubik's DIY replica)
> Type D: GuoYou (made by YongJun, a.k.a. YUGA)
> ...





Type A: yeah they uses the particular name as their trademark
Type B: Sheng En. Nuff said
Type C: they have a new name now, it's Shung-Le
Type D: Nuff said
Type E: just a clarification, most people have been pronouncing it incorrectly. _Dian_ should be pronounced as "Diean", and _sheng_ is pronounced as "shung"


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 18, 2009)

liukaipeng said:


> Type A mode 3 is very good at cutting-conner. But its plastic is not very good and the centre piece is a little bigger, thus makes it don't turn very well.



Disagree: plastic may appear to be cheap but the cube is very well liked by many Chinese cubers. The larger centres don't cause turning problems at all but rather improve the cube IMHO.


----------

